# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Gobierno aprueba el Real Decreto de evaluación y gestión de riesgos de inundación

## Salut

> *El Gobierno aprueba el Real Decreto de evaluación y gestión de riesgos de inundación*
> 
> El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado un Real Decreto de evaluación y gestión de riesgos de inundación cuyos objetivos fundamentales son obtener un adecuado conocimiento y evaluación de los riesgos asociados a las inundaciones y lograr una actuación coordinada de todas las administraciones públicas y la sociedad para reducir sus consecuencias negativas sobre la salud y la seguridad de las personas y de los bienes, así como sobre el medio ambiente, el patrimonio cultural, la actividad económica y las infraestructuras asociadas a las inundaciones del territorio al que afecten.
> 
> El texto establece una serie de obligaciones fundamentales como son la *evaluación preliminar del riesgo de inundación, los mapas de peligrosidad y de riesgo y los planes de gestión del riesgo de inundación*, así como las disposiciones complementarias de coordinación sectorial, *participación pública y cooperación entre las distintas administraciones* que son necesarias para alcanzar ese objetivo.
> 
> Las disposiciones de este Real Decreto serán de aplicación a las inundaciones ocasionadas por desbordamiento de ríos, torrentes de montaña y demás corrientes de agua continuas o intermitentes, así como las inundaciones causadas por el mar en las zonas costeras y las producidas por la acción conjunta de ríos y mar en las zonas de transición.
> 
> Mediante este Real Decreto *se incorpora al Derecho español la Directiva 2007/60/CE*, del Parlamento y del Consejo, de 23 de octubre de 2007, relativa a la evaluación y gestión del riesgo de inundación.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/07/el-gobierno-...de-inundacion/

----------


## Salut

> *Marta Morén inaugura una jornada sobre la Directiva Europea de Inundaciones*
> 
> La directora general del Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), Marta Moren, ha inaugurado hoy una jornada, organizada por el colegio de Ingeniero de Caminos, Canales y Puertos, en colaboración con el MARM, sobre la Directiva Europea de Inundaciones.
> 
> Durante su intervención, Marta Moren ha abordado los retos y oportunidades que plantea esta Directiva y su reciente transposición al derecho español, el pasado 9 de julio, con la aprobación del Real Decreto de evaluación y gestión de los riesgos de inundación.
> 
> Entre los retos, la Directora General del Agua del MARM ha destacado la cartografía de peligrosidad y riesgo y los planes de gestión del riesgo de inundación en todo el territorio nacional; la coordinación efectiva de todas las administraciones con diferentes competencias en la materia; *hacer compatible la ordenación del territorio y los usos del suelo con la gestión de los riesgos de inundación* y el avance en la gestión de las inundaciones en las cuencas internacionales compartidas.
> 
> En cuanto a las oportunidades que ofrece esta Directiva, Marta Moren ha señalado que permite mejorar sustancialmente la capacidad de gestión de los riesgos de inundación, reduciendo así las consecuencias negativas que éstas tienen para la salud y la vida humana, el medio ambiente, el patrimonio cultural y la actividad económica.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/07/marta-moren-...-inundaciones/


^^ Me parece muy destacable esto de las herramientas no estructurales de gestión de avenidas, en tanto que implican un menor impacto medioambiental. Por otro lado, la participación ciudadana es un aspecto fundamental tanto para incluir adecuadamente todas las sensibilidades en la planificación, y de paso educar a la gente en algo tan fundamental para el bienestar de nuestras sociedades como es el agua  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

La Directiva, según sus creadores:




> *SÍNTESIS*
> 
> El objetivo de esta Directiva es crear un marco común que permita evaluar y reducir en la Unión Europea (UE) los riesgos de las inundaciones para la salud humana, el medio ambiente, los bienes y las actividades económicas.
> 
> La Directiva cubre todo tipo de inundaciones, desde las que afectan a riberas y zonas costeras de la UE, hasta las ocasionadas en medio urbano por la escorrentía o por la saturación de la red de evacuación de aguas.
> 
> Las medidas contempladas para la prevención y gestión de los riesgos se organizan por demarcaciones hidrográficas. Estas demarcaciones, que pueden abarcar varias cuencas hidrográficas, son las que se establecen en la Directiva marco del agua. Las medidas prevén principalmente la realización de una evaluación preliminar de los riesgos, la confección de mapas de las zonas de riesgo y la elaboración de planes de gestión de las inundaciones.
> 
> *Evaluación preliminar* 
> ...


http://europa.eu/legislation_summari.../l28174_es.htm

----------

